# Looking at 1998 Hobby (first mobile home)



## Mark Brazier (Apr 20, 2017)

This is a 2.8 non turbo version with some history. What are the typical problems & things to look for? Any other comments/advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## neilessex (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Mark
We bought our first Hobby MH 6 months ago ours was a 2006 and have had no real issues, its a massive learning curve sorry i cant help but welcome to the forum the members have answered loads of my questions I'm sure there will be plenty of advise.

Neil


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Just seconding what Neil has said. I don't think there are any "typical problems" on the 750 any more than any other MH, but they all develop faults of one sort or another over time, some serious, some just a minor irritation. Once you get familiar with yours, and if and when you come across things that might leave you a bit puzzled, just come on here and ask. Good luck, Mick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Hobby range are regarded as quite good, I'd question the choice of base vehicle though, it's a long time since I drove a 2.5 none turbo van, but it still lurks in the back of my mind that even empty it was a real drag on anything but a flat and level road, look at the specs below, add all the junk, fuel water etc we seem to carry, and it's fully loaded.

It's a serious choice to go old and slow, I couldn't do it but a lot of people love these older models, and they do have a certain charm, but bear in mind getting parts could be a problem both for the base vehicle and for the appliances.

You don't link to the exact van you're interested in so I can't comment further, but make sure you know all about it before paying anything, I found this one on Ebay, and apart from something over the windscreen it doesn't look half bad at all, not silly money but any dealer will drop at least a grand on asking, cash may go a bit further if you're cheeky enough.

Compare these two £7k difference, but you get a lot of newer kit with the later one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hobby-Mot...032430?hash=item3d37e9296e:g:M-8AAOSwpkFY60cv

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2002-HOBB...224622?hash=item1ec5e651ae:g:NRgAAOSwE0JY~dM3

1993-1999 engine specs









2002-2006 engine specs


----------

